# Do women like



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

taking sexy pictures you know like lingerie, a sexy dress, or Costume?

My wife and I do this often, she really enjoys being the center of my attention when I am taking pictures.

I can saely say I have over 2000 pictures of her in various outfits.

So you as a woman does this turn you on to be the subject matter?


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

It would only turn me on if I could have all the negatives and ALL of the prints. Sorry, but I don't want to end up as www.mywifesass.ca!
As long as you are not posting the pics without her knowledge, it's all in good fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Its not my thing but more power to you if she like it. I can't get my dh to look at me much less take my picture. Sad but there are hardly any pictures of me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I LOVE photography but I am a bit camera shy, so I'm not sure how comfortable I would be in front of the camera. I do want to try having some boudoir shots done sometime as a surprise for my husband, though...maybe for his birthday this year


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

On special occasions- like our romantic vacations, Valentines, or maybe twice a year we will plan a little photo session, French maid costumes, sexy Nurse outfit, etc but I want him in the photos too, not just me. I have always loved "people photography", it is a hobby of mine.

My husband rarely picks up a camera, but he used to want to take pics of me 'naked" often back in the day, I always frowned on it, once I allowed him to wrap me in "caution tape", those were cute. 

Now that I am more into lingerie, went on a Lingerie kick for a time, I enjoy some Photo taking too. Just wished I'd been more like this in my youth, instead of starting in my 40's.


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Every woman is going to be different in this regard depending on her upbringing, values, and body image. I have to wonder what exactly prompted this question?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

ava you answered your own question, because every woman is different, it is curious to see how others feel. I admit my wife and I are more liberal then teh common couple, but we also been together for about 20 years with maybe about 5 fights in our lifetime.

I know my wife gets off on it and she enjoys it, I am happy to be her "photographer"

I know it is one of the things that keeps our relationship "fresh and fun"

Maybe it would help a few others out there that are having issues.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband actually took some pictures of me with sexy lingerie and posted them on a forum! We got a lot of men wild! I had a bet with them. If they told me an embarrassing event about themselves, I would post a picture in sexy lingerie! 

Sometimes I take pictures of my pu$$y and show them to my husband, but then I delete them right away! Don't want anybody who know us to see it! I want to take pictures of my husband's, he won't let me! It is unfair!


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

greenpearl said:


> My husband actually took some pictures of me with sexy lingerie and posted them on a forum! We got a lot of men wild! I had a bet with them. If they told me an embarrassing event about themselves, I would post a picture in sexy lingerie!
> 
> Sometimes I take pictures of my pu$$y and show them to my husband, but then I delete them right away! Don't want anybody who know us to see it! I want to take pictures of my husband's, he won't let me! It is unfair!


Your husband has a pu$$Y?!?!?!?!?!!? :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Your husband has a pu$$Y?!?!?!?!?!!? :rofl:


Hey hey hey, his c**k! It is his c**K!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## itgetsbetter (Mar 1, 2012)

I hate having my picture taken. That being said, I can be a trooper...take one for the team lol I tend to send him naked texts when he's at work ha That's my MO.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

HAH, my wife won't even wear lingerie much less let me take pics of her in it... :'-(


----------



## koolasma (Mar 11, 2012)

women love everythinggggggggg they do love taking alot sexy pix  no doubt


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on her self bodyimage. I bet if she doesn't like the way she looks, she would not be allowing pics to be taken (like me)


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I loved taking pictures of my x wife, but she never seemed to care for it. I never understood why. I never asked her to pose naked or even anything provocative. I usually just wanted a shot in her jeans or something. Sure, I wanted her to "strike a pose," but it was the kind of pictures that we could have left lying around and it wouldn't have been a big deal for others to see.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

GAsoccerman said:


> I know my wife gets off on it and she enjoys it, I am happy to be her "photographer"
> 
> I know it is one of the things that keeps our relationship "fresh and fun"


Hey, go for the gusto! If it works for you, GREAT! It's refreshing to read about a marriage in which both partners are happy with their "extracurricular activities."



GAsoccerman said:


> Maybe it would help a few others out there that are having issues.


I had major issues with my husband photographing me - because he did it even when I was asleep. For me, that was trespassing on my boundaries. That being said, I hated having my pic taken after I turned 40. I'm not particularly photogenic. I think I look much better f-2-f. 

My husband was into photographing me in costumes, lingerie, trampy-looking makeup, you name it. Problem was, I didn't like it. Thus, one of the many reasons for a parting of the ways.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

GAsoccerman said:


> taking sexy pictures you know like lingerie, a sexy dress, or Costume?
> 
> My wife and I do this often, she really enjoys being the center of my attention when I am taking pictures.
> 
> ...


When I was in shape, hubby and I took pics all the time, outfits, no outfits, posing, you name it. I am getting back in shape and that is the one thing I can't wait to resume!!!! NOTHING is hotter than a husband who gets off on looking at pics of his own wife.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

i think it is nice to take some erotic photos together....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sorrowsx (Apr 2, 2012)

I like to but my husband doesn't like sexy pictures of me. He likes me in lingerie or whatever, but he doesn't want a picture of me. This makes me very sad.


----------



## itgetsbetter (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep, but I like to do my own photography. My husband knows nothing about good sides or flattering angles lol

I text him naked or semi-naked pics while he's at work...gives him something to think about, and I reap the benefits later.

Win-win


----------

